# July 31-Aug 2 Boo Weekley Charity Golf Tourney coming up!



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

2009 Annual Camp Compass Golf Scramble is coming up July 31, Aug 1 and 2nd at the Country Club of Brewton. Located on Hwy 31 North of Brewton Alabama about 5 miles on the left.

BROCHURE: http://booweekley.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/boo.pdf

Boo mentioned that they are looking to get 2 more PGA golfers to visit. Possibly Brant Snedeker,DL III, or JJ Henry...Not sure and I dont think they know yet either. 

AGENDA

July 31,

On Friday night there will be a PUBLIC auction. Included in the auction is Golf packages, clubs galore, memoribilia, fishing and hunting trips, and I believe an open bar?? LOL Its public so you can bid and most everything is below retail ...alot....

Aug 1,

On Saturday the start of the Scramble, after the roundis the Dinner, this dinner is a paid ticket only dinner. The purchase of the ticket covers 2 people, the dinner, and special Jam of the one and only Hank Jr. Band and Tracy Byrd from 10pm UNTIL! So for $50 bucks you can get a meal and have a blast in the process. Along with the Saturday afternoon barage the Calcutta will be sold off. This is also open to the public. Feeling Lucky, its open for the highest bidder and for SUNDAY SCORE ONLY. After the party and 

Aug 2, 

Sunday rolls around the final round will be played, places decided and everyone has a final day handshake and its over!

If you are interested in the dinner and the Music, Ill make sure again but Im sure its a $50 dollar ticket, names of the parties will be gathered and you CAN NOT get into the COURSE if you are not on the list! So for all the freeloaders there will be deputies at the road! I believe the Field has been set and entries are full. No golf guys!

If you would like to purchase a T-Sign these are also available until July 20. T-signs are $125.00. With a T-sign, you will get a dinner for 2 and entry to the Music / Bands on Aug 1. Signs can be your design must have a .jpg or .psd file. otherwise it will be simple font and your name. Im sure you will be front and center, very friendly atmosphere.

Please contact [email protected] or [email protected] if you are interested in coming to the show or wanting to donate to the Scramble. Proceeds from the auction benefit Camp Compass Charity.

Friday-Public Auction

Saturday-Private dinner and entertainment

Sunday-Final round and awards

Steve Holloway


----------

